

Ask HN: Is my karma rotting? - joeguilmette

Everyday I'm inactive I notice my karma goes down by 1 point, but none of my recent threads have been down voted. Does Karma now 'rot'?
======
sorbus
I haven't noticed my karma decreasing when I've been inactive, but then I tend
not to be inactive for long periods of time.

By inactive, do you mean not visiting the site, not commenting, not voting on
comments/articles, or some combination of those? I ask because it's possible
that there's some combination of things which triggers it, if that is indeed
what is happening.

------
dotme
I don't thing thats the case. I am inactive from past few weeks, and there is
no affect on my karma.

